# Lindsay Lohan „Ich war verantwortungslos“



## Mandalorianer (1 Sep. 2010)

*
Lindsay Lohan „Ich war verantwortungslos“
​**​*

*Partys, Drogen, Knast, Entzug – das sind die Stationen im Leben der Lindsay Lohan. Nun spricht das Glamourgirl in einem Interview über sein Partyleben und rechnet mit seinem Vater Michael ab. ​*

„Ich war unverantwortlich. Und ich möchte mich gar nicht herausreden“ – das sind wohl die zentralen Aussagen von Lindsay Lohan im Interview mit einem amerikanischen Magazin – zeugen sie doch von ein wenig Einsicht. Aufgezeichnet wurde das Gespräch vierzehn Tage, bevor die 24-Jährige ihre Gefängnisstrafe antreten musste.

„Ich habe mich verantwortungslos verhalten. Ich habe experimentiert“, bilanziert das Starlet seine wilden Tage. Immer wieder hatte LiLo in den letzten Jahren mit ihren Partyexzessen für Schlagzeilen gesorgt. „Ich habe einige Sachen ausprobiert, weil ich jung und neugierig war. Ich dachte, es wäre okay, weil andere Leute es auch taten“, verrät Lindsay in dem Interview und erklärt zu ihrer späten Teenager-Phase: „Ich war 18, 19 Jahre alt und hatte Unmengen von Geld.“

Doch allen Berichten zum Trotz sei sie weder drogen- noch alkoholabhängig, stellt Lindsay klar. „Wenn ich Alkoholikerin wäre, wie alle behaupten, dann wäre ich mit meiner Fußfessel in der Entgiftung oder Notaufnahme gelandet. Schließlich hätte ich Entzugserscheinungen von den Dingen bekommen, die ich den Leuten zufolge konsumiere.“ 


*Abrechnung mit dem Vater*


Für die Gerüchte um ihre vermeintliche Drogenabhängigkeit macht Lindsay ihren Vater Michael Lohan (50) verantwortlich, zu dem sie ein zerrüttetes Verhältnis hat. Denn er würde Lügen über sie verbreiten, so die Vorwürfe, die die Schauspielerin erhebt. „Alles, was er tut, tut er für sich“, stellt LiLo verbittert fest: „Das Schlimmste daran ist, zu sehen, wie der eigene Vater weint, und normalerweise würde man sich freuen, dass er da ist. Doch dann muss er sofort wieder gehen, um kurz danach ein Interview zu geben.“

Für die Zukunft hat sich Lindsay Lohan vergenommen, sich wieder voll und ganz ihrer Schauspielkarriere zu widmen. „Ich weiß, dass ich eine verdammt gute Schauspielerin bin“, zeigt sich das Starlet selbstbewusst. „Ich möchte den Respekt, den ich hatte, als ich großartige Filme gemacht habe. Und wenn das bedeutet, dass ich deswegen nicht mehr in Nachtklubs gehen kann, dann ist das halt so.“ Schließlich habe sie derzeit viel Wichtigeres vor Augen, als sich dem Nachtleben hinzugeben. „Ich will meine Karriere zurück“, gibt sich La Lohan entschlossen.

Dass es ihr gelingt, in Zukunft wieder mit ihren Filmen und nicht mit ihrem Partyleben für Schlagzeilen zu sorgen, muss sie jetzt beweisen. Ihre „Bewährung“ hat schon begonnen.

*Dann hoffen wir mal das Sie den richtigen Weg findet...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (1 Sep. 2010)

tja, da kann man nur gespannt abwarten... :thx:


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2010)

Wieder eine, die ihr verkorkstes Leben auf die schwere Kindheit schiebt


----------



## Mandalorianer (1 Sep. 2010)

*Lindsay Lohan wollte wie Britney Spears sein - Update*

*Lindsay Lohan wollte wie Britney Spears sein​*
Schluss mit Gerüchten, Beschuldigungen und Gelächter! Lindsay Lohan stellt in einem Interview klar, was in ihrer Vergangenheit falsch lief, warum sie sich selbst verlor, und was sie als nächstes plant. Noch vor ihrem Knast-Aufenthalt stand sie den Machern der „Vanity Fair“ Antwort und Rede. Erst jetzt wurden die Zeilen für die Oktober-Ausgabe veröffentlicht.
Erstens: Lindsay sei nie alkoholabhängig gewesen, erklärt sie: „Wenn ich Alkoholikerin wäre, wie es alle behaupten, dann hätte mich die Alkohol-Fußfessel in den Entzug gebracht, in die Notaufnahme, weil ich von all den Dingen hätte runterkommen müssen, von denen die Leute und mein Vater sagen, dass ich sie nehme. Das sagt schon etwas aus, mir ging es nämlich gut.“
Zweitens: Lindsay missbrauchte niemals verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente: „Das habe ich noch nie, nie in meinem Leben getan. Ich habe kein Bedürfnis danach. Das bin nicht ich. Ich habe die Dinge zugegeben, die ich getan habe. Bestimmte Sachen habe ich ausprobiert, weil ich jung und neugierig war und dachte, dass das in Ordnung wäre, weil andere Leute das vor meinen Augen getan haben. Ich habe gesehen, was am Ende dabei herauskommt.“
Drittens: Britney Spears war Lindsays Vorbild: „Da waren viele Leute um mich herum, immer Party. Es ging alles sehr schnell, ich hatte viel Verantwortung zu tragen, aber mir fehlte ein geregeltes Leben. Ich war 18, 19 Jahre alt – mit einem Haufen Geld und es war niemand wirklich da, der mir sagte, was ich besser nicht mache. Ich schaute zu anderen Mädchen auf – zu den Britneys und so weiter. Ich wollte so sein wie sie.“
Viertens: Lindsay will ihre Karriere zurück: „Ich will meine Karriere zurück. Ich will wieder den Respekt, den ich erhielt, als ich in tollen Filmen mitgespielt habe. Auch wenn das bedeutet, nachts nicht in Clubs zu gehen – dann ist es eben so. Mir ist egal, was andere sagen. Ich weiß, dass ich eine verdammt gute Schauspielerin bin. Und ich weiß, dass ich früher verantwortungslos war – aber das macht das Erwachsenwerden aus. Man lernt aus seinen Fehlern.“


* Mal sehen…

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2010)

Ich frage mich, was die Gute bisher aus ihren Fehlern gelernt hat


----------

